# New Eyes For My M48 TGR 7mm-08 :)



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Eyes For My M48 TGR 7mm-08 *

After much thought and hunting with both a variable and fixed rifle scope this season, I have decided to opt for the Leupold FX II 6x36mm LR Duplex scope. When I consider the spot and stalk hunting I do every year out west and having to hump up and down those mountains I want a light, simple and uncomplicated scope that will allow me (due to long eye relief and low mounting) to quickly acquire my target out to 500yds. It is an imperative that it does not upset but fits the balance point of my M48 TGR while looking good at the same time. I believe the above mentioned scope will more that meet my criteria. Plus it will work nicely in a tree stand and out of a shooting house, allowing me to make quick shots on gas lines down here in south Mississippi and Louisiana.



















*SPECS:*
Length (A)	11.4 in
Tube Length (B)	5.9 in
(C)	2.1 in
(D)	2.7 in
Eyepiece Length (E)	2.4 in
Objective Length (F)	3.0 in
Objective Diameter (G)	1.7 in
Eyepiece Diameter (H)	1.6 in
Tube Diameter (I)	1.0 in
Actual Magnification	5.9
FOV @ 100 yds (ft)	17.7
FOV @ 100 m (m)	5.9
Eye Relief (in)	4.3
Eye Relief (mm)	109
Obj. Clear Aperture	1.4 in / 36 mm
Weight	10.0 oz / 284 g
Elevation Adj. Range (MOA)	64
Windage Adj. Range (MOA)	64


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice scope.
Back when fixed scopes were the norm, 6X was generally recommended for the type of hunting you do.
Looks like you've come full circle.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

It is a good way to put it, coming full circle. My 140gr load that is between 2850 and 2900fps will let me use the dots. Not only that but I don't have to turn a power ring up to max to use the dots, since the fixed power scope makes that mute, fast and simple. The 10oz weight, low profile and great eye relief is icing on the cake. I took a coyote at 426yds using a fixed 6x scope some years back and this scope is brighter and has much more eye relief than that scope did.

This one will be perfect for deer size game.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*Total weight is 7.8 oz *


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Beautiful! :thumb:

In contrast, the apple of my eye.
Ugly as sin but we have a lot of history together. :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Spent, but rear locking lugs will NEVER work! 

EXCELLENT job of field dressing, by the way! :wink:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the picture spentwings


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Spent wing, 788 7mm08? If so, had one. Miss it for sentimental reasons, but reality kicks in and I love my Kimber 84M in the same caliber.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A .243 driggy.

My first .22 CF was a .222 Rem 788 back in the late 70's,,, topped with an old Weaver fixed 10x.
I literally hand loaded with the old Lee hand tool set.
Don't' remember the bullet/powder,,,think it was Hornady 50gr sx and as much IMR 3031 as the #X powder measure 
would scoop up. :lol: 
Never did measure the groups, but shot a ton of jacks during the 5yrs or so I had her.


----------

